# Have you seen this??



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...14Stand&Groom&utm_content=07292014Stand&Groom


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

When Leo was younger I might have used this. Persistent insistence on my part has finally gotten across the meaning of the word "stand".


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't know. What would stop them from putting their back feet up on it and having an extra launch pad?


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Pam, 
 I had a good laugh on the thought of a launch pad. I received an email about the stand up cushion last night from Cherrybrooke. My hubs said it looks like a big purse filled with batting and zipped closed. I wasn't impressed with the price of the stand up grooming cushion, $65. 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I saw it at a show recently, and thought about taking Kodi over to the booth to try it out... Then I bought so much other stuff that I couldn't justify spending more!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

That's funny, there has to be another MacGyver kind of way to make one of those and save some money LOL. I'm fortunate to have a grooming table with an arm. I use a loop that attaches with velcro that I adjust and put around Mae's waist and that works great. My groomer says she doesn't use loops around dog's necks in her shop she does armpits and waist placement, safer according to her. That product is kind of weird because don't you want them standing to comb out their stomach? Thankfully Timmy is short enough that I can get his tummy quick while I hold one hand under his stomach to hold him up? I know they also need to be standing to comb out the bum area too but I couldn't justify $65 bucks on that.


----------

